# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  C# - Automate the Generation and Distribution of Excel Reports from a Server

## WidgetMan

Click on the link below to see how you can use Spread Server to load Excel templates with data and distribute spreadsheets as content-rich reports. The examples demonstrate how reports can be generated using simple SQL statements, macros and/or custom C# or VB.NET snap-ins and distributed to a file server or as an email attachment.

Spread Server

----------


## Chippy088

This post is dead. The link is broken because the website/domain is up for sale.

----------

